# dead bees in front of entrance



## TheBuzz (Feb 8, 2012)

We had our first snow in CT last night and this morning there's a few dead bees outside and a few at the entrance is this normal? I haven't put any wrap on the hives because they're against the fence in the corner and the house protects so they can only get a easterly wind.


----------



## Ern (Mar 24, 2010)

The snow made you notice. That's all.


----------



## JD's Bees (Nov 25, 2011)

I worry if I don't see any dead bees in the snow.


----------



## tabby (Jul 11, 2012)

I've noticed that when it's below 50 F and cloudy, the bees will drag out their dead and just push them off the landing board. I assume it's just too cold for them to carry off the dead like they usually do, so they just do the minimal.

I spend way too much time just standing in front of the hives, watching the bees.


----------



## TheBuzz (Feb 8, 2012)

There was a pile about 10 infront too. They're so smart it's amazing.


----------



## Dave Warren (May 14, 2012)

I've had around several hundred die hanging around the hive on the outside, like stuck to the outside when it's warm, then when it gets cool, like around 45 their dead.
Is this normal?


----------



## Splatt (Jul 11, 2012)

That worries me, too. We had a cold snap last night and snow all day today (currently it's exactly 32 degrees). There were almost 30 on the landing board this morning. My neighbor assures me his hives are doing the same. If I press my ear up against the hive I can hear a continuous buzz, so I guess everything's OK.


----------



## Belewsboy (Jun 6, 2012)

Dave...if I understand you correctly, one of my hives did the same thing the other day, but not as many as yours. It looked like they died exactly where they landed. In the picture, every visible bee, except the cluster at the entrance, is dead. Only happened once and there hasn't been any more dead ones since, but it sure seemed odd to me.


----------



## TheBuzz (Feb 8, 2012)

I don't think they're dead. I think the cold has slowed they're level of activity.


----------



## toekneepea (Jul 7, 2010)

TheBuzz said:


> I don't think they're dead. I think the cold has slowed they're level of activity.


So, they're only "Mostly Dead?" - Miracle Max

Tony P.


----------



## mgolden (Oct 26, 2011)

Any insights and thoughts from experienced beekeepers as to why bees are trying to fly when too cold?

Are they older foragers still heading out for pollen/nectar?

Are they being helped out of the hive as they are of little value over winter, similar to drone expulsion? Or do they leave on their own accord for betterment of the hive?

Hive is too warm inside and bees think flying is still on?


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Typically a healthy pop of bees is able to keep the hive rather warm. They have no idea the actual temp outside until they fly in it. I'm guessing these are cleansing flights that were unable to make it back as well as older bees. It all depends on how far from the hive they are when they perished.


----------



## Splatt (Jul 11, 2012)

Mr.Beeman said:


> TI'm guessing these are cleansing flights that were unable to make it back as well as older bees. It all depends on how far from the hive they are when they perished.


I observed some of that today. Unfortunately, the bees I saw wouldn't listen when I tried to talk them back into the hive.

Frankly, around the front of my hive it looked like "beemageddon" to me. I wonder what kind of attrition rate they can sustain.


----------



## delber (Dec 26, 2010)

Last year I went around the hive after the temp went down and gathered up as many bees as I could find that seemed still alive and put them either in my hand or in a dish to warm them up. I was feeding them so that is the reason why I think they flew out when it was too cold for them. Once they warmed up they were good to go. So I put them back in the hive. What I've seen is if they're not able to make it back in and get stuck on the outside they'll starve to death if it's too cold and they don't have a belly full. This year I'm not doing that because last year they did this regardless of what I did. So I'm letting them go. One hive I have on my driveway and there's proabably about 100 or more bees dead there from that last couple days. When the temp yesterday was over about 55 I was shocked and excited at this hive seeing all of the bees flying out for cleansing and orientation flights. It was great!!! I wasn't concerned about the "few" bees on the driveway at this point. I also put my hand over the entrance and was also surprised to feel the heat coming out. Unless you have a pile of several hundred then I wouldn't be concerned. It takes too much time to go and pick them up and warm them up and put them back in. Oh btw this hive that did this last year was a great and strong hive this year. It was one of my best. I split it about 4 or 5 ways and it overwintered as a 5 deep frame nuc that only had about 4-1/4 frames drawn.


----------



## Splatt (Jul 11, 2012)

delber said:


> One hive I have on my driveway and there's proabably about 100 or more bees dead there from that last couple days.


I had 28 one day, 20 the next, and just a handful this morning. The beeks I know here have told me that their hives are doing the same thing. I think I'll take a deep breath and let it go.

UPDATE:
Having re-read delber's post, I decided to conduct a little experiment. I went out and collected a bunch (~20) of the bees that were in the snow and put them in a screen-top canning jar. I put the canning jar on the hearth, and within minutes all of them were active and buzzing around. I released them on the deck and up they went!


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Bees anticipate their energy needs and sometimes they mis-calculate and don't make it back or land short. If they get caught out in the cold they will have to shutdown and wait for it to warm up as they're mainly exothermic in nature.


----------



## rwilly (Apr 6, 2012)

Splatt said:


> I had 28 one day, 20 the next, and just a handful this morning. The beeks I know here have told me that their hives are doing the same thing. I think I'll take a deep breath and let it go.
> 
> UPDATE:
> Having re-read delber's post, I decided to conduct a little experiment. I went out and collected a bunch (~20) of the bees that were in the snow and put them in a screen-top canning jar. I put the canning jar on the hearth, and within minutes all of them were active and buzzing around. I released them on the deck and up they went!



In my other post I wrote about messing with the bees when it was too cold. I went out this morning and they were clustered just outside the hive. Looked dead to me, if I had let themn remain they would have either certainly died or been lunch for some lucky bird. I put them in a jar, placed the jar in warm water and they are starting to come to life. It's not something I would do everyday for every bee, but interesting none the less.

edit-After about 1/2 started moving about, I emptied the jar onto the inner cover, that will warm them up and the dead ones will be carted off.


----------



## Belewsboy (Jun 6, 2012)

Now I feel guilty for assuming they were dead. Fortunately there wasn't too many... I just hate to lose any of my girls... Especially due to my ignorance.


----------



## DBeeCooper (Apr 28, 2010)

delber said:


> What I've seen is if they're not able to make it back in and get stuck on the outside they'll starve to death if it's too cold and they don't have a belly full.


I wonder how long they can survive like that?


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

maybe they were just being altruistic. better not to have more than needed this time of year.


----------



## rhetoric (May 14, 2012)

Whenever we spend a gazillion dollars to send some nuclear powered ice breaker to rescue some whales that got caught in an ice hole too far north, or "rescue" a bunch of beached dolphins, or... rescue bees not bright enough to make it back to the hive -- I wonder if we're messing with the natural selection process too much. Seriously -- maybe winter survival depends on a certain % of the bees NOT making it back in order to keep winter populations down. Not that I think those of you rescuing a few bees as an experiment are tampering with the laws of nature, I'm just wondering if these foragers with bad judgement (not making it back to the hive) are, counter-intuitively, good for the hive.


----------



## delber (Dec 26, 2010)

If you only have 1 or 2 hives it's not as much of an issue, but if you have more than that there just isn't enough time to do this. I haven't done it really at all this year to try to "save" a few bees. My one hive was booming on Saturday and last night I didn't see any outside that were new ones. I did find one that had a mite on it's abdomen though. Perhaps she left to assist the hive. Needless to say I did leave the bee alone, but the mite is DEAD!!! I know there's more going on than what we can understand. So I'm letting bees be bees this year. I would be interested in what some other thoughts are as to why they are out of the hive and die.
1- mite on her (sacrificing for the well being of the hive)
2- DWV on another bee
3- too high of a population
4- old bee getting out before she dies
5- poor judge of outside temps and got too cold to fly
6-


----------



## Splatt (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm not sure how many (if any) of the bees I rescued made it back to the hive. Most of them just flew up and off in random directions, like they were still foraging. One of them flew up about 30 feet in the air (towards the hive) then dropped like a stone. I found her 7 inches into the snow, completely dead (warming her up again didn't help).

As has been pointed out, this has been happening for as long as there have been bees. It's probably not something to worry about, provided your hive was strong going into winter. Still, it's unnerving to see all those dead bees! I imagine this will be easier to stomach next year.


----------

